# To the person in charge of t-shirtforums.



## olga1 (May 11, 2014)

This morning I placed a post asking for information on specific t-shirt brand. I see my post has been deleted. May I ask why ?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't see any record of the post. It's possible that it was a software glitch when you posted. I can't think of a reason why a post about a t-shirt brand would be deleted.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

olga1 said:


> This morning I placed a post asking for information on specific t-shirt brand. I see my post has been deleted. May I ask why ?


Repost it and see if it disappears again.


----------



## olga1 (May 11, 2014)

Thanks Larry's Printing, good idea


----------

